# Augason Foods



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

How many yall ever bought an ate Augason foods? I can get a perty fair deal on that there brand but don't wan't sumtin what be junk neither.

What did ya like, what didn't ya like? Seems like a fair deal on what I've seen.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have eaten it and I like it. Maybe get a couple everyday cans and try them out before making a big order.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought a 30 day bucket from them a couple years ago and ate several of the entrees. On their own I would've given them a C+ rating, season them to taste (or add in some other foods) and you can up that to a strong B. I compared them to Wise foods and at least one other brand and didn't taste much of a difference. And since Augason farms was cheaper than the other 2 brands, they got my business. I mostly have the 30 day buckets (which are basically 3-4 day buckets for my family) but I also started buying up scrambled eggs, milk and whatever goes on sale or clearance.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Rev Coot,
We have used and tested quite a few of their products since they have them here at the local WM. Haven't tried the mixes though since I bake from scratch. Liked all of it except the dehy bell peppers and soup mix. They were just awful so I dehydrate my own peppers. The taters, veggies, fruits, milk, and dinner mixes were pretty good. I always figure it's best to test it before I buy some to store. And we go camping in the tt quite a bit so it's easy to take along and test that way.

It's pretty good for the price.

BlueFeather


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the pancake mix, and the creamy potatoe soup. The boss likes the yogurt stawberries. 

Thats all we've eaten, but have several cans of other things.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like to mention their gluten free line is actually tasty.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was shopping online at Sam's Club today and saw something new to me. HeaterMeals. The description reminds me of MREs. They come with their own heater to heat the meal. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Haven't tried em (didn't care much fer mre's neither!) but from what I've heard they be a civilian version a the mre. They was designed fer emergency use from my understandin. One thin I tried an it worked perty well was gettin the mre heaters an usin like them dinty moor meals from the store an heatin em up with the mre heaters. Worked out perty well.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> How many yall ever bought an ate Augason foods? I can get a perty fair deal on that there brand but don't wan't sumtin what be junk neither.
> 
> What did ya like, what didn't ya like? Seems like a fair deal on what I've seen.


I have ordered from them many times and have always been quite happy... I especially like the low shipping costs they have too 

I order from many different companys and lets face it... there's bound to be something you don't like from each one so I go for the value and price... Just me, hope this helped Old Coot...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to admit, the blueberry pancake mix is pretty good.


----------

